# Very Sad News luv2fsh&hnt



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I was contacted by LH2 (Brody) and forum member luv2fsh&hnt (Larry) has passed away. I meet Larry and his daughter at Grandpa Ds PV Perch Party a few years ago...he was a very nice guy who enjoyed the outdoors and especially taking his Daughter out with him.

Our sincere thoughts and prayers go out to his Wife, Daughter and his entire family during this very sad time.

Here's a picture of Larry (left back in picture), KennyC, and KennyCs Father-n-law who also has passed away along with Larry's Daughter and KennyCs Son.

[attachment=0:2vyl3pav]Chris-11.jpg[/attachment:2vyl3pav]
If I get anymore information I'll pass along.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. May god be with his family at their time of need.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel awful for his daughter. He loved her so much, that is why it doesn't make sense he would do that to her.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

none of this makes sense his daughter is alone for the most part now if anyone would like to help her this out please send me a pm she is going to need a lot of support


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I spent most of the morning with her and the family is in for a long road. For a 12 year old she is really stepping up and being a tough lady. This morning I spoke to Larry's sister and as of right now the county will pay for the cremation but there will be no obit or service. I will know more after 6 PM when his other sister gets in from Vegas. Just like LH2 you can PM me but it may be better if all PMs just go to one person. I talk to LH2 on the regular so we will be sharing info as it comes available. This is a rough day for all who had the pleasure of knowing Larry.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> Thanks for sharing. May god be with his family at their time of need.


+1


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang, I didn't know the man too well. Sorry to hear the bad news though.


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Very Sad News luv2fsh&hnt*

This is something I never would have excpected from Larry, prayers for his family and many for his daughter.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Larry, you will be missed. Prayers to your family during this rough time. I hope you found the rest you were looking for.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Very sad, my thoughts and prayers are with this family.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Condolences to the family. Larry was a good guy. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Prayers go out to the family.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

No real updates yet. They meet the funeral home tomorrow morning. I went to check on the house heater and water ect. Currently all is in working order. His Daughter is having a tough time. Today would have been Larry's birthday (46).


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

****. Kenny, is someone setting up a fund of some kind for his daughter at a local bank? I'd love to be able to contribute.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

there is one being set up at America first penny will pass along more info


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

There is a account that has been setup at America First. If you wish to donate ask to make a deposit in the "Larry Weeding Memorial Fund". The money will also go to help his 12 year old daughter that is in limbo of displacement. There are a couple of options and she will have a home but some legal stuff has to be taken care of. There will only be a friendly gathering on Saturday the 12th in Layton. This is due to the fact the county had to cover the cost for the remains and the stipulation to that is the family is not allowed to have a public service. I will have the address later but it is at 3:00 Sat the 12th.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks KennyC...donation will be made today. Very sad and I sure hope his daughter gets the necessary support and mentoring she'll need based on the issues I've been informed about. Thanks for all you and LH2 have done!!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you K2. We are worried about her but confident it will work out in the end. The gathering will be at 617 Clearwater Drive, Layton, Utah 84041 3:00 P.M. Saturday.


----------

